# Food Safety News Mon 2/24/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 24, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 2/24/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Safety aspects of indoor farming signal a change in agriculture*
By Cookson Beecher on Feb 24, 2020 12:05 am An indoor agricultural evolution is in the making. That’s how some people see the surge of interest in growing leafy greens in greenhouses. No doubt about it, this approach to farming has increased dramatically in every corner of the country, even the South. Not surprisingly, food safety has been one of the driving forces pushing...  Continue Reading


* Finnish food agency orders destruction of meat products*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2020 12:03 am Finnish authorities are investigating a company for allegedly buying foreign game meat and selling it as a domestic product. Joupin Meklari Oy is suspected by officials of buying, selling and storing items such as venison products, in a way that is noncompliant with regulations. Police have also opened a preliminary investigation into the case. The...  Continue Reading


* Warning letters sent to Samoa, China, and Washington*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


----------

